

President of Detroit School Board Suffers from "Communications Issues" - byrneseyeview
http://www.detnews.com/article/20100304/OPINION03/3040437/

======
byrneseyeview
This may not seem like Hacker News. But it's of interest to anyone who cares
about the intellectual future. Here's an excerpt from an email written by the
President of the Detroit School Board:

 _Do DPS control the Foundation or outside group? If an outside group control
the foundation, then what is DPS Board row with selection of is director? Our
we mixing DPS and None DPS row's, and who is the watch dog?_

Detroit's teachers report to the person who reports to the person who reports
to him, more or less, so the average teacher's writing skills could well be
_worse_.

